# What would you do



## felchak (Jan 21, 2008)

would you shoot

Removed - This is the owner of that website spamming


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

no i would not.thats just seem wrong to me.but i would help them get unstuck if there was a way because they look like they are struggling to get untied..


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Now that is just mean and I am a true hunter at heart not a bleeding heart anti. The only way it could be done right is to have 2 tags so that you can kill both deer humanely and legally, but seeing the live deer thrashing around in the water with the dying deer hanging off him is wrong. I think this hunter????? made a very poor decision.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

My question is what about the camera guy, why didn't they trade places to take both bucks?


----------

